# :-Official-: What would u do 4 a million dollars chain game!



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

alright, heres how it is played

!EXAMPLE! 
Would you shoot yourself in the foot?

then you answer yes or no then you say something etc etc

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

yes...if I got to choose the method of shooting...i'll take a rubber band thank you!

would you vote for hillary clinton for the next president? uke:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ummmm......no, and I don't think I even need to say why. 8)

Would you ever eat something you hit with the grill of your truck?


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

yes if it was a big mac with fries.

Would you vote for george W. if he was up for another term


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Yep Sure would, Would you ever eat the liver striaght out of a deer, much like that on dances with wolves with the whole bison deal??


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Sure would, couldn't be any worse than the bite I had to take out of the heart in the field.

Would you claim allegiance to PETA?


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

No problem with eating the liver....

Would you be a test subject for the Proctology Exam
Institute of the Blind?


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

No

If you woke up in the morning well camping with friends and your butt hurt would you tell anyone..


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Yes... I would want to know why, what, who...

If you needed to take a piss so bad at a store and they didn't have a restroom, would you piss yourself?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

No, any store without a restroom deserves to have its floor p'd on, but I would sh*t myself.

Would you fly in a balloon?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Yes

Would you ever admit to checking out the gals coming off of the funny folks bus?


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Yes if she is a hot funny folk.

Would you kick your gramps in the nuts. Remember its a million bucks were talking about here


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

for 4 million heck ya

Would you sleep with mama from the movie "throw mama from the train" (in case you have not seen it she looks like a horse)


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Sleep, yes. Diddle, no.

Tongue kiss your same sex hunting buddy for 3 minutes @ a Delta waterfowl Banquet?


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

delta do you want to go camping then


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

4curl: NO. You have a twisted mind.

Would you ride an ATV naked through Sturgis during the bike ralley holding a sign saying "I LOVE BIKERS".


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Not a chance.

Would you ever attend a Packers game with a cheese wedge on your head??


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

sure for million heck yeah

Jump off a 2 story building into glass?


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

A million bucks buys a lot of stitches so yes.

Would you grab your moms butt at Thanksgiving and say " OOOOOOHHHH.... I give thanks for that."


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

No,
$1 million...

Protest nude with another, 220 pound peta member, in the mcdonalds parking lot. Of course chained together!!


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

Id protest PETA with a big mac in my mouth while being nakes, as long as the big mac was free


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Tongue kiss your same sex hunting buddy for 3 minutes @ a Delta waterfowl Banquet?


   

4 Curl, you are just not right are you!!!!??? uke: uke:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

4Curl,

WHAT... Where did you come up with that one? I better watch myself next time we are out hunting together!

*Would you send a pile of your own shiz to a good buddy of yours? *


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'd send a pile of that to a good buddy for $50. We all knew that crap would come into this post at some time or another, it always happens.

Now the question, would you eat it for a million? uke:


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

NO NO NO NO , you all are sick . 

Would you eat a rancid deer steak??

OR would you ADMIT to something you claimed you dont remeber from being drunk ???   :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Would you send a pile of your own shiz to a good buddy of yours?


Hell I'd do that for free!!! :beer:

Would you lick the mens room toilet seat at your local quickie mart??


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

For a MILL, why not.

Would you lick the urinal rim at a Vikings/Packers game in the Metrodome?


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Only if I was being filmed during Monday night football...

Would you stick your head into the gut's of a deer after you open er' up?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If you really wanna know whats up we need to change the thread a bit. There is damn near nothing that wouldn't be done for a million $$$. We need to change the thread to what would you do for $10,000. I know what 4 curl and delta boy have in store for each other!!!!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

^^^no^^^ this is a classic forum chain game.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

djleye said:


> There is damn near nothing that wouldn't be done for a million $$$.


SOoooooo Doc, are you sayin' you'd slip it to Ron or Monte then for a cool MIL.??? HMMMmmmm?

Tongue kiss your same sex hunting buddy for 3 minutes @ a Delta waterfowl Banquet?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> Would you stick your head into the gut's of a deer after you open er' up?


You bet!
Since some think this is too easy, heres one.

Give up hunting and fishing in all aspects, no exceptions, for the rest of your life??


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

No amount of money could keep me from hunting, even college cant keep me from hunting everyweekend possible.

Would you drink a gallon bottle of doe urine?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Yes, I'd down a little buck lure for a Million, mixed with a gallon of pepto- bismol.

Oh this game is sick. uke:

I like the idea of the smaller prize. For a Million what isn't possible? Now lets talk thousands like djleye mentioned and I'll bet things change a bit.

On the hottest summer day, would you get in line for a porta potty at a chilli contest behind the largest person (not that there's anything wrong with that) and when he/she is finished, stick your head into the hole for the next 12 hours with absolutely no oxygen aid of any kind?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Give up hunting and fishing in all aspects, no exceptions, for the rest of your life??


NOPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Most of us that choose to stay in ND for the quality of life and the outdoor experiences WILL give up about a million dollars in income that could have been made if we chose to leave for better paying jobs elsewhere. Think about it! 45 years of working for about $25,00 less a year in income.......adds up pretty fast. Not to mention the compound interest if you'd put in a bank for that amount of time.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hard to compound the interest when you would have spent it on hunting or fishing stuff!!!!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I would imagine a large majority of us would not give up hunting & fishing for a million. Pretty tough request when a majority of your life has been focused around hunting & fishing, working towards raising your children to have more outdoors in their lives and alsoworking towards a retirement of being able to do even more of that. A million isn't worth taking away a persons dream.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah i would quit hunting for a mill

so would you illegally shoot a deer?


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

NO, but I would shoot one with a beer in my hand..

WOuld you lick the sweat off of an Arangotangs nuts??


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

No. Ugly Creatures Although at about 1:00 AM you would be surprised

Would you stick your bare butt into an aquarium full of poison snakes?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

for a million yeah as long as a doctor was staning near by

rack yourself on a 2/4?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> A million isn't worth taking away a persons dream.


See, there is a boiling point where a mill just won't do!! :wink:



> rack yourself on a 2/4?


Oh yeah, when you reach the overthehill plateau it is pretty much just for peein' anyway.

Admit outloud you are the VP of NAMBLA in a bar frequented by the Hellangels.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

would you go strictly vegan for a year? In every aspect of life no meat, dairy, leather etc.

I couldn't do it. Not even close.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

NO vegans, My roomate in college had a vegan for a wife, and she hated us because we hunted and turned our once cool buddy (who ate meat) into a noodle eater :roll: :roll:

Would you take your KKK robe into a black owned dry cleaners??


----------



## bear05 (Nov 4, 2004)

I would do that for a thousand. Just to pay off some college loans.

Would you lick the dingleberries on a Yaks' hind quarter and then choose one nice big one and eat it for a million.

______________________________________

-Andrew


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

maybe.....

go to a rap concert and go onto the stage with a KKK uniform and a sign saying KKK!


----------



## StillKillsTheOldWay (Nov 14, 2004)

Easily..........

Would you have *relations* of the adult variety with Hillary Clinton? :eyeroll:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

heck no

cliff dive into a lake with paranas and sharks?


----------

